# So the my Season Open just got ruin



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> At least you got to it before the thing ruptured...:thumbsup:


Thanks man. Thats the kind of stuff I keep repeating to myself to keep me from walking into traffic.


----------

